# Thank you!



## JulesK (Jun 6, 2005)

I just wanted to extend my gratitude towards all of you who attended the MMA section of this past weekend's seminar...I hope you found something useful in what was taught and I appreciate all of the hard work and nice words. Great job, guys!

 Thank you!
 jules kedzie


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 6, 2005)

JulesK said:
			
		

> I just wanted to extend my gratitude towards all of you who attended the MMA section of this past weekend's seminar...I hope you found something useful in what was taught and I appreciate all of the hard work and nice words. Great job, guys!
> 
> Thank you!
> jules kedzie



It was fun!  
 :ultracool


----------



## Cebu West (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Julie

You added another dimension to our training and we had fun doing it.

Well Done

Sal (cebu West)


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2005)

It was fun! I missed the pad work, unfortunately, but enjoyed the grappling session I had with *Cebu West*. I hope you'll be doing more teaching in the future!


----------



## nhbSDMF (Jun 7, 2005)

I wish I could have made the pad drill demo, but at least I got to see your grappling seminar.  I think the transitional flow drill is something that can really help with comfort levels in each position as well as fluidity of each transition for people at any level of the game.  Thanks for making the trip to WNY, it was great meeting and learning from you.


----------



## JulesK (Jun 10, 2005)

My pleasure; hope to see all of you again soon

 jules


----------



## ace (Jun 11, 2005)

I had a good Time My self Great class
& it's nice to See people opening there minds
& learning new Things.


----------

